# Problem with Alto 120w Tubular heater AGAIN!!!!



## THE-COBRA (Jun 28, 2011)

For Christmas I got a approx 4'x2'x2' Vivarium made by vivexotic. To heat this up I bought a Alto 24" 120w Tublular heater from Surrey pets. According to Surrey pets describtion, the heaters can heat up Garages, Green houses and so on. So surely these heaters would heat up a 4'x2'x2' Vivarium???? Well when I come to install the first one I had, I installed it to the roof of the viv with the cable facing dowm. I checked every hour for 6 hours and the temperature went up 4oc and I was able to put my hand on the heater, so obviouly there was a fault and I sent that one back and got a replacement. Fitted my replacement today and the same problem has happened again, only this time its only went up 2oc. Am I fitting this wrong or something? have any of you had this problem before? I actually starting to get peeved off as I have a Hog Island that has outgrown its RUB and needs to go into the Viv. Can someone please help?


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

Theres something wrong then.
Have you tried plugging it direct to the mains?
It could be a problem with the thermostat.
Also where is the sensor probe for the stat?


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

THE-COBRA said:


> For Christmas I got a approx 4'x2'x2' Vivarium made by vivexotic. To heat this up I bought a Alto 24" 120w Tublular heater from Surrey pets. According to Surrey pets describtion, the heaters can heat up Garages, Green houses and so on. So surely these heaters would heat up a 4'x2'x2' Vivarium???? Well when I come to install the first one I had, I installed it to the roof of the viv with the cable facing dowm. I checked every hour for 6 hours and the temperature went up 4oc and I was able to put my hand on the heater, so obviouly there was a fault and I sent that one back and got a replacement. Fitted my replacement today and the same problem has happened again, only this time its only went up 2oc. Am I fitting this wrong or something? have any of you had this problem before? I actually starting to get peeved off as I have a Hog Island that has outgrown its RUB and needs to go into the Viv. Can someone please help?


 
Tublular heaters should be placed at the bottom of an enclosure.
Where is the replacement in your viv?
Also where is the stat probe in realation to heater?


----------



## THE-COBRA (Jun 28, 2011)

Well at the minute the heater is on the roof and the thermostat probe is directly under the heater on the floor. The heater plug is plugged into a 4 way plug socket and also I disconnected the stat and plugged the heater in by itself to see what was the problem. I've just got back in now and the temp is only 16oc


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

THE-COBRA said:


> Well at the minute the heater is on the roof and the thermostat probe is directly under the heater on the floor. The heater plug is plugged into a 4 way plug socket and also I disconnected the stat and plugged the heater in by itself to see what was the problem. I've just got back in now and the temp is only 16oc


Hi

What are your temps at bottom, middle and top of viv where heater is?


----------



## THE-COBRA (Jun 28, 2011)

When it was fitted on the top it read 16.2oc at the max. I have recently fixed it horizontally to the back wall, around 4" of the base. The temp is now reading 18.5oc, but has been at this temperature for well over 1hr. The thermometer is directly underneath the tube mate.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

THE-COBRA said:


> When it was fitted on the top it read 16.2oc at the max. I have recently fixed it horizontally to the back wall, around 4" of the base. The temp is now reading 18.5oc, but has been at this temperature for well over 1hr. The thermometer is directly underneath the tube mate.


What i am asking is with tube on what is temp at say 4" of floor and then middle and then say 4-5" from top?


----------



## THE-COBRA (Jun 28, 2011)

Ok give me 2mins and I will provide you with the temps


----------



## THE-COBRA (Jun 28, 2011)

at the floor at the minute it is saying 22oc, 19.3oc middle and 19.1 at the top. Ideally I wanted the Tubular heater fitted on the roof, so it left space for my hides ect and a heater guard would be a eye sore on the side of the Vivarium.


----------

